# Judge Advocate General



## Eddie (Apr 21, 2012)

Καλημέρα
Πώς λέμε στα ελληνικά τον Judge Advocate General; Υπάρχει αντίστοιχο στον ελληνικό στρατό;


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2012)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι απλώς ο *στρατιωτικός δικαστής*. Θα ψάξω.

Απαραίτητη ερώτηση: Σε ποια χώρα;


----------



## Eddie (Apr 21, 2012)

Στις ΗΠΑ. Ψάχνω κι εγώ, αλλά δεν πολυκαταλαβαίνω από αυτά.


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2012)

Βλέπω ότι είναι οποιοδήποτε μέλος του δικαστικού σώματος των ενόπλων δυνάμεων (που εμείς τους λέμε «δικαστικούς λειτουργούς της στρατιωτικής δικαιοσύνης»). Μπορεί να είναι σε όλους τους ρόλους, από νομικός σύμβουλος μέχρι δικαστής.


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2012)

Στη Βρετανία ο JAG φαίνεται να είναι ο επικεφαλής της στρατιωτικής δικαιοσύνης, αλλά δεν ξέρω ποιον τίτλο θα του δίναμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 21, 2012)

Και στις ΗΠΑ είναι επίσης και ο επικεφαλής του σώματος.


----------



## StellaP (Apr 21, 2012)

Πριν μερικά χρόνια υπήρχε στην τηλεόραση μία σειρά με τον τίτλο JAG, όπου ο πρωταγωνιστής David James Elliott υπηρετούσε στο Ναυτικό στην JAG ως Judge Advocate και επειδή η σειρά κράτησε χρόνια, έπαιρνε και τους ανάλογους βαθμούς, ξεκινώντας από Lieutenant, μετά Lt. Commander, Commander και τέλος Captain.


----------



## daeman (Apr 21, 2012)

...
Αυτοί θα ξέρουν και κάπου στον ιστότοπό τους θα το γράφουν: *Ένωση Δικαστικών Λειτουργών Στρατιωτικής Δικαιοσύνης*.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 21, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και στις ΗΠΑ είναι επίσης και ο επικεφαλής του σώματος.


Ναι, αλλά απ' ό,τι βλέπω τον τίτλο JAG έχουν και όλα τα μέλη του Judge Advocate General Corps. Νομίζω ότι η διαφορά είναι ότι επικεφαλής έχει ένα "The" μπροστά στον τίτλο του: The Judge Advocate General. 

Δεν είναι στρατοδίκες, απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω. Είναι στην ουσία το νομικό σώμα του στρατού. Εδώ το παρομοιάζει με law firm:
General George Washington founded the U.S. Army JAG Corps on July 29th, 1775. Since then, the JAG Corps has played a key role in the events that shape our nation and our world while becoming one of our country's largest law firms, with more than 3,400 full- and part-time Attorneys.

Και λίγο πιο κάτω λέει:
A greatly expanded role (1942-1945)
Judge Advocates take over jurisdiction of courts-martial for the first time. And due to the upcoming post-war nation-building challenges, JAG Corps expertise expands beyond criminal law into contracts, claims, real estate law, legal assistance and other specialties.

Το ερώτημα είναι, Eddie, τι ακριβώς λέει η πρόταση όπου το συνάντησες, και πόση ακρίβεια χρειάζεται στη μετάφραση.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 22, 2012)

Άλλο η Στρατιωτική Δικαιοσύνη κι άλλο οι Νομικοί του Στρατού. Στις ΗΠΑ νομίζω JAG είναι το δεύτερο, που στα καθ' ημάς αντιστοιχεί στον όρο *Στρατιωτικός Νομικός Σύμβουλος* (http://www.ssas.gr/index.php/Συχνές-Ερωτήσεις/2010-09-27-09-51-31.html):

Εάν κάποιος αποφοιτήσει από το τμήμα Στρατολογικού - Στρατιωτικών Νομικών Συμβούλων της ΣΣΑΣ, έχει τη δυνατότητα να ανοίξει δικό του δικηγορικό γραφείο;
Προκειμένου ν’ ανοίξει κάποιος δικηγορικό γραφείο, οι προϋποθέσεις που θα πρέπει να πληρούνται, ορίζονται από τον εκάστοτε δικηγορικό σύλλογο. Πάντως, η παράλληλη άσκηση του επαγγέλματος του δικηγόρου, για όσο διάστημα βρίσκεται στο στρατό και υπηρετεί, απαγορεύεται ρητά και αντίκειται στις δεσμεύσεις και στις υποχρεώσεις έναντι της υπηρεσίας, που ο εκάστοτε αξιωματικός στρατολογίας έχει.

Ποια διαδικασία πρέπει να ακολουθήσει κάποιος για να διοριστεί δικαστής σε στρατιωτικά δικαστήρια;
Στην ΣΣΑΣ δεν λειτουργεί τα τελευταία χρόνια τμήμα στρατιωτικής δικαιοσύνης από το οποίο να αποφοιτούν στρατιωτικοί δικαστές. Προκηρύσσονται διαγωνισμοί για στρατιωτικούς δικαστές, με τις εκάστοτε ανάγκες της υπηρεσίας, οι οποίοι ορίζουν ρητά τα δικαιολογητικά, τις προϋποθέσεις και την διαδικασία. Συνεπώς ο κάθε ενδιαφερόμενος θα πρέπει να ενημερώνεται και να παρακολουθεί τις εξελίξεις για την ενδεχόμενη προκήρυξη ανάλογου διαγωνισμού με δική του φροντίδα.

Εφόσον αποφοιτήσω από το Στρατολογικό τμήμα της ΣΣΑΣ μπορώ να τοποθετηθώ σε θέσεις της Στρατιωτικής Δικαιοσύνης;
Στην Νομική Σχολή του ΑΠΘ φοιτούν οι Μαθητές του Τμήματος Στρατολογικού -Στρατιωτικών Νομικών Συμβούλων (ΣΣΝΣ) της ΣΣΑΣ οι οποίοι μετά την αποφοίτησή τους ονομάζονται Ανθυπολοχαγοί του κοινού σωμάτος Στρατολογικού -Στρατιωτικών Νομικών Συμβούλων (ΣΣΝΣ) και τοποθετούνται από το ΓΕΕΘΑ σε θέσεις και καθήκοντα της ειδικότητάς τους.
Η Στρατιωτική Δικαιοσύνη ουδεμία σχέση έχει με το Σώμα Στρατολογικού -Στρατιωτικών Νομικών Συμβούλων (ΣΣΝΣ) και ως εκ τούτο απόφοιτοι του δεν μπορούν να τοποθετηθούν σε θέσεις και καθήκοντα της Στρατιωτικής Δικαιοσύνης. Πέρα από αυτά στην ΣΣΑΣ δεν υπάρχει τμήμα από το οποίο να αποφοιτούν Αξκοί της Στρατιωτικής Δικαιοσύνης.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 22, 2012)

Άρα εφόσον μπορούμε να πούμε ότι "Στρατιωτικός νομικός σύμβουλος" είναι η ειδικότητα του JAG, πώς θα ονομάσουμε τον επικεφαλής του σώματος; Στην ελληνική πραγματικότητα πώς λέγονται οι επικεφαλής Σωμάτων; Αρχηγός ή Διευθυντής;


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2012)

Βλέπω αυτή τη διαφορά:

Η Στρατιωτική Δικαιοσύνη ουδεμία σχέση έχει με το Σώμα Στρατολογικού -Στρατιωτικών Νομικών Συμβούλων (ΣΣΝΣ) και ως εκ τούτο απόφοιτοι του δεν μπορούν να τοποθετηθούν σε θέσεις και καθήκοντα της Στρατιωτικής Δικαιοσύνης.
http://www.ssas.gr/index.php/Συχνές-Ερωτήσεις/2010-09-27-09-51-31.html

Judge Advocate General's Corps, also known as JAG or JAG Corps, refers to the legal branch or specialty of a military concerned with military justice and military law. Officers serving in a JAG Corps are typically called Judge Advocates.

Judge Advocates serve primarily as legal advisors to the command to which they are assigned. In this function, they can also serve as the personal legal advisor to their commander. Their advice may cover a wide range of issues dealing with administrative law, government contracting, civilian and military personnel law, law of war and international relations, environmental law, etc. *They also serve as prosecutors for the military when conducting courts-martial. In the United States military, they are charged with both the defense and prosecution of military law as provided in the Uniform Code of Military Justice. Highly experienced officers of the JAG Corps often serve as military judges in courts-martial and courts of inquiry.*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Judge_Advocate_General's_Corps


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 10, 2012)

Από εδώ, οι βαθμοί του στρατιωτικού δικαστικού σώματος και οι αντιστοιχίες τους:



*Στρατός Ξηράς*
|
*Δικαστικό*


Αντιστράτηγος	| Αναθεωρητής Α'
Υποστράτηγος| Αναθεωρητής Β'
Ταξίαρχος	| Αναθεωρητής Γ'
Συνταγματάρχης|Δικαστικός Σύμβουλος Α'
Αντισυνταματάρχης| Δικαστικός Σύμβουλος Β'
Ταγματάρχης| Δικαστικός Σύμβουλος Γ'
Λοχαγός|Βοηθός Δικαστικός Σύμβουλος Α'
Υπολοχαγός|Βοηθός Δικαστικός Σύμβουλος Β'
Ανθυπολοχαγός|Βοηθός Δικαστικός Σύμβουλος Γ'


----------



## GeorgeA (Oct 31, 2013)

Γεια σας,

Έχω συναντήσει το βαθμό του *Judge Advocate General.
*
Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς πώς θα λέγαμε τον τίτλο αυτού του κυρίου στα ελληνικά;


----------



## GeorgeA (Oct 31, 2013)

Ουπς!
Μόλις είδα πως υπάρχει ήδη νήμα!
Sorry.

Update:
Αλλά διαβάζοντας το νήμα βλέπω πως με βάση αυτό που λέει ο Nickel στο #12, ο τίτλος Στρατιωτικός Νομικός Σύμβουλος δεν είναι σωστός. 

Οι Στρατιωτικοί Νομικοί Σύμβουλοι δεν μπορούν να τοποθετηθούν σε θέσεις και καθήκοντα της Στρατιωτικής Δικαιοσύνης ενώ το προσωπικό του Judge Advocate General's Corps μπορεί να συμμετέχει σε τέτοιες διαδικασίες.

Μήπως μου διέφυγε κάτι;

Η συγκεκριμένη πρόταση που έχω συναντήσει λέει
"And I had that verified by a Judge Advocate General right here in Washington D.C."


----------

